# Foam skull face FX at Spirit Halloween



## Victoria (Aug 11, 2003)

I was carrying around the evil clown Reel FX kit yesterday at Spirit Halloween, when I saw a foam face FX kit of a skull. Very cool looking, and the box promised that I could do all the normal things while wearing it (You can eat! You can see! You can dance the funky chicken & you'll forget you're even wearing it!!!!). Has anyone tried the skull face FX kit? It seems soft, but with more body than the latex Reel FX kids. Sticks on with spirit gum and is already painted, so I wouldn't have to wear makeup.

I'm thinking that this could complete my 70s jumpsuit costume idea that is evolving. So far I've got the stretchy black jumpsuit with silver beads and platform boots I'm thinking of spraying with chrome paint, and a silver fright wig.

Before, I was thinking of an evil space clown. Now, with the skull, the post from yesterday, and the gray/black Blondie-type wig I saw, I could be "Disco is Dead!"

I'm wondering about the comfort of wearing it, as well as whether it will last through the night and whether I can truly eat and dance with it.

Victoria


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Victoria-

Yes, hubby used this stuff last year. It looked great in the beginning! However, 2 hours into the party, it started coming off. He did sweat, and that probably had something to do with how fast it started falling apart. He finally got frustrated and took the whole thing off (making him look kind of like a panda bear the rest of the night.) He could move around in it though. 
I'd say if you don't sweat much, you'll probably be okay. Here are his pics:

shortly after putting on the mask (bad lighting in pic):
http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pos=1

2 hours later:
http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pos=0


----------



## Hecate (Aug 25, 2004)

A couple of tips: Don't be afraid to take scissors to it to customize the size, just be methodical. Make sure the spirit gum is tacky on your face and on the prosthetic, tap at it with your finger until it's sticky, not wet, before trying to adhere the piece to your face. Allow yourself twice as much time as you would think to put all this stuff on, the more layers of liquid latex the better for blending edges and keeping it on all night.


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

Use a better adhesive... Spirit gum is probably the poorest prosthetic adhesive there is.

FX Warehouse has a good selection of adhesives for skin.

I recommend, Pros-aide, Telesis 5, Beta Bond Plus, and Duo Surgical Adhesive, each one will work much better than Spirit Gum.


----------

